# New Plugs + Wires + Rotor + Cap = Won't Start



## G-Man (Gary in NY) (Sep 19, 2005)

I gapped the plugs to .040
Followed the same firing order (from left to right): 1, 2, 4, 3

Any thoughts?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

G-Man (Gary in NY) said:


> I gapped the plugs to .040
> Followed the same firing order (from left to right): 1, 2, 4, 3
> 
> Any thoughts?


regap them to .045 and follow the numbers on the cap starting with the cylinder closest to the pulleys. that would be cylinder #1. if you still have problems, check to see that you didnt dislodge the plug to the distributor.


----------



## G-Man (Gary in NY) (Sep 19, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> regap them to .045 and follow the numbers on the cap starting with the cylinder closest to the pulleys. that would be cylinder #1. if you still have problems, check to see that you didnt dislodge the plug to the distributor.


Thank you. I'll try as soon as I get home.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Did you connect coil wire?
Is battery contacts back it place?
Do your wires and cup have numbers written on them? Follow the numbers,as Asleep said.
What happens when you try to start?
Did you have start problems before?
Are you sure you bot the right and new parts?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

G-Man (Gary in NY) said:


> I gapped the plugs to .040
> Followed the same firing order (from left to right): 1, 2, 4, 3
> 
> Any thoughts?


Most likely your distributor is bad. It's common with this body style Altima. There is a camshaft position sensor built into the distributor and they commonly fail.


----------



## penaltimate (Oct 15, 2005)

*Weekend Project*

95 Altima GXE with 107K first started shaking violently after coming to sudden halt on a red light, probably also hit a pothole. Then doing fine for 3-4 months before starting same kind of shaking vibrating on starting only and then finally last week stalled altogather. 

Got to work on Friday.
Hours on internet esp this forum - 4
Tools - $ 15
New Sparks NGK $7
Fuel filter Purolator $ 4
Spark plug wires $ 36
Remanufactured distributor $ 135
Labour 5 hours

Hearing the engine roaring back to life PRICELESS

Just changing the sparks, then fuel filter and then distributor cap and rotor did not work so finally changed the distributor as you people on the forum advised.

Thanks to all of you who have advised so selflessly on this forum.

Long live the internet.

Penaltimate.

P.S. Thanks to wife for doing all the hard to reach clips and screws etc. and wife and kids for helping push the car around the block after it stalled down the road before I decided to open the distributor.


----------

